# installing a side/2nd fan



## nightofire (Sep 16, 2010)

hey, i am not too sure of how to add a side fan..

casing: cooler master elite 310..
fan: Deep Cool 120mm 1300RPM Fan..










do I put the fan in the red box area ?

fan url: http://sgmodder.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=16

where do i put the screws? at each corner, there's 2 "layers".. i put the screws at the outer one and start screwing them?

THANKS so much in advance !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo nightofire and welcome to TSF :wave:

Yep, the fan goes where you indicated, a self-tapping screw in each corner goes into the corresponding hole in the fan's casing, when mounted inside the case.

It's worth monitoring the temps for a while, then swapping the fan round. Some rigs prefer the side-fan as an outlet, some as an intake - It's impossible to predict as every PC has unique characteristics that can affect the airflow.


----------



## nightofire (Sep 16, 2010)

WereBo said:


> Allo nightofire and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Yep, the fan goes where you indicated, a self-tapping screw in each corner goes into the corresponding hole in the fan's casing, when mounted inside the case.
> 
> It's worth monitoring the temps for a while, then swapping the fan round. Some rigs prefer the side-fan as an outlet, some as an intake - It's impossible to predict as every PC has unique characteristics that can affect the airflow.


thanks a lot man !

i bought the wrong chassis (included in the "package", though its no use crying over spilt milk) and now problems are surfacing...

temperature for my graphics, ATI Radeon HD 5750, was 59 degree Celsius on idle mode...

played BlackShot, Left 4 Dead 2 (Not simultaneously) - went up to 76 d.c. ..
now (after leaving the computer on for 20 hours); 69 d.c. ..

StarCraft 2: 83 d.c. (before)..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Don't look at it as the wrong chassis, look on it as a 'learning and inventiveness challenge' :grin:

From what I could see in the pic, your cables look neat and tidy so, depending on what front-&-rear fans are fitted, you should be getting a good airflow through the case.

As I mentioned, try swapping the fan round after a while, you should see a difference of approx 5C-10C drop, one way or t'other.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I cant get my PC components cool with my Thermaltake case. I had to get a 110v plug-in fan (about 120mm) and pull the side of my case off.

The drop in temperature is quite amazing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How many fans does it have now and where are they?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Me? two 80mm fans on the front (intake)
one 80mm fan top of case (exhaust)
two rear 80mm fans (exhaust)
PSU (thermaltake TR2 RX 850W) has a fan on it
GTX 260, same deal.

PLUS, i have a Thermaltake Black Widow CPU cooler, Spinq.
It cools the ambient temp in my PC pretty well.

And then I take the case side off and run my 110v fan in the side, and every cools right down.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi PoWn3d :wave:

Are your exhaust-fans running at full-speed?


----------



## nightofire (Sep 16, 2010)

WereBo said:


> Hehehehe.... Don't look at it as the wrong chassis, look on it as a 'learning and inventiveness challenge' :grin:
> 
> From what I could see in the pic, your cables look neat and tidy so, depending on what front-&-rear fans are fitted, you should be getting a good airflow through the case.
> 
> As I mentioned, try swapping the fan round after a while, you should see a difference of approx 5C-10C drop, one way or t'other.


okay, i will switch the fans and see how it goes.. thanks !


----------

